# Quarantine Fuzz



## 3illy (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks for the cool pcb design! A real sweet fuzz. It was also fun working with a clear enclosure for once.


----------



## Barry (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## Gordo (Jun 17, 2020)

That looks SOOOO cool!!!


----------



## TheSin (Jun 17, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 17, 2020)

Well done!  The indirect lighting is very cool.
It is a great sounding fuzz, even in stock configuration!


----------



## ThinAir (Jun 19, 2020)

3illy said:


> Thanks for the cool pcb design! A real sweet fuzz. It was also fun working with a clear enclosure for once.
> View attachment 5011


That turned out awesome!! Very creative use of the clear acrylic case.  

Did you have to do any special tricks as far as grounding is concerned? I've tried asking them a couple times, but the guys over at Zvex are keeping mum about the strategic use of Coaxial cable for the pedals they built with the clear Lexan cases.


----------



## 3illy (Jun 19, 2020)

ThinAir said:


> That turned out awesome!! Very creative use of the clear acrylic case.
> 
> Did you have to do any special tricks as far as grounding is concerned? I've tried asking them a couple times, but the guys over at Zvex are keeping mum about the strategic use of Coaxial cable for the pedals they built with the clear Lexan cases.


I did nothing different from my regular builds in aluminum enclosures. I A/B'd it with a BMP, using a single coil strat, and the noise floor was similar, even using a 1spot.  This circuit seems to be fine without a metal surrounding.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 19, 2020)

I built two in the clear polycarbonate case. 

The first one, I grounded the stomp switch and the pots and used unshielded cable.  It hummed even in bypass mode.  The hum was sensitive to box orientation, indicating that it was picking up the magnetic field from a transformer somewhere, either the amp or the pedal power supply.  I put in coax cable from the IN & OUT jacks to the stomp switch and that cured he hum.  I grounded the coax at both ends.

The second one I built, I used coax cable but did not ground the pots or switch. No hum.


----------



## Robusto (Aug 13, 2020)

3illy said:


> Thanks for the cool pcb design! A real sweet fuzz. It was also fun working with a clear enclosure for once.
> View attachment 5011


Very cool. Where did you find the clear enclosure. I've done a little searching but no luck so far.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 13, 2020)

Mouser.


----------

